# Homeade lace via machine embroidery



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This is something I recently learned how to do. I've had an embroidery machine for years now, and just never realized you could do stuff like this with them. Anyway, for others who do machine embroidery and didn't know and might be interested, here's a sample.

Close up:










Joined in the hoop:









This is a Zundt Lace design. The actual motif is only about 2 inches wide. You can combine as many motifs as will fit via embroidery software, then rather then seaming those together after stitchout, you can actually join them in the hoop.

I wrote a pictorial here if anyone wants to try this.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Neat CJ. I'll have to check it out further when I get a longer couple of minutes. My Janome300E should be able to do that, and www.emlibrary.com is where I purchase many of my designs, so will have to check out their selection.

Also, I LOVE your corner windows - I could be quite happy sewing and looking out like that.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yep, you can do it on any embroidery machine. I'm not really into lace, but I just had to try this. And maybe someday I'll find a use for it, I made 44 inches of it LOL.

When I have grandkids, I can see making some heirloom type clothing for pictures and special occasions.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I am not sure my machine can line the design up like that again so easily. You make me want to go live in an RV so I would have time to learn!!!! Beautiful work!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

WAAAAA! I want that machine!!! LOL! :bow:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Karen, sorry I'll quit teasing. Or at least I'll leave pictures of the machine itself out, LOL

CalliesLamb, you can back up for like thread breaks with your machine can't you? And move the hoop to center it? That's all you need. I'm 99% sure you can do this on any embroidery machine.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I've always said that I don't need an embroidery machine, but that is just beautiful!


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

This is lovely. You are so talented!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

WOW! That is sooooo cool! I don't have an embroidery machine.....I didn't think I would use it....but boy oh boy...am I thinking I could make LOTS of lace if I had one now! I had no idea that you could do that with one!!! Thanks for sharing that with us! That is beautiful lace!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you, but there's no talent to it. I'd love to take credit, but the machine does it all. I'm usually off doing laundry or working on a quilt or whatever, while the embroidery stitches out.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

I looked at your website....hey...that pie looks like it has a missing ingredient...sugar! All of that lemon juice won't be sweetened enough with just the sweetened condensed milk...but since it made you pucker...you probably already figured that one out! LOL! Great website! I enjoyed reading some of it!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That lace is just BEAUTIFUL !!!! I am soooooo jealous !!!!
bopeep


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Zundt makes gorgeous laces. I think they probably have the best quality designs you can buy for making your own.

I tossed that in the washing machine on a regular cycle like any other laundry and it came out beautifully.

Nan, that pie.... god awful! Sugar may have helped... someone else making it probably would have helped more.  I just can't make desserts LOL


The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------

